# Coyote question?



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

So I was bow hunting today and I saw what i thought was a coyote come out of a thicket. It seen me move and we locked eyes at 20 yards for 10 seconds of so. I didnt shoot it bc I didnt know what I was looking at. I'm not familiar with yotes but it was dark brown with yellow eyes and a tad of black on its tail. If I had to guess 40 to 50 pounds. I found this pic online of a "coywolf"?? But it looks exactly like what I saw. Has anyone else seen 1 that looked like this?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Coyotes can be all kinds of different colors. Grey, red, black, brown, blonde.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Its a coyote, just like the animal in the picture. That article is clickbait, there are zero coyote/wolf hybrids in Ohio. A person would be hard pressed to find one anywhere on the entire planet. Eastern coyotes contain small amounts of wolf DNA from thousands of years ago, but that doesn’t make them “coywolves” like that idiot is claiming. They’re coyotes.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I agree with everyone above me but I am far from an expert. Most I've seen were in urban/rural settings where you wouldn't think to see a coyote...but they're there. Whenever I first see one, they remind me of a skinnier, dirty gray German Shepherd.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

The color phase in the picture is the most common in Ohio. Like Muddy said they can be any color or combination of colors. I have seen hundreds taken & I think the solid colors or the ones that look like elkhounds are the sharpest. While the silver-grey ones are common in western U.S. I have only seen 3 in Ohio.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

They reintroduced the red wolf to the Smokies in East TN number of years ago. They claim that they all died out or were recaptured. However, there are a coyotes around my place that are 30-50% larger than the normal coyote and have other characteristics of the red wolf. so go figure...


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

privateer said:


> They reintroduced the red wolf to the Smokies in East TN number of years ago. They claim that they all died out or were recaptured. However, there are a coyotes around my place that are 30-50% larger than the normal coyote and have other characteristics of the red wolf. so go figure...


What area are you seeing them ?


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I actually saw a black 80# yote that was killed over by Litchfield Ohio . Talk to Tom Keller of Keller Meats in Litchfield it was killed on his farm.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> Its a coyote, just like the animal in the picture. That article is clickbait, there are zero coyote/wolf hybrids in Ohio. A person would be hard pressed to find one anywhere on the entire planet. Eastern coyotes contain small amounts of wolf DNA from thousands of years ago, but that doesn’t make them “coywolves” like that idiot is claiming. They’re coyotes.


More liable to find "coydogs" than coywolves.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

40 pound coyotes are fairly common & 50's are taken every year. We take several each year & they average upper 30's & color like the one you posted is very common. Just a coyote


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

fishless said:


> What area are you seeing them ?


Slightly to the west of the Smokies - about 35-miles. Adjacent to some very restricted vast tracts of government land... I have also personally seen bear, elk, bobcat, beaver, and boar in this same area.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright. Thanks guys


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

look at the eyes, they look yellow.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

i read an article in fur fish game in the last couple years that discussed wolf dna in some yotes up in maine and a bit bigger build on those. That photo is just an average yote imo.


----------

